# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  صلاة التوبة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
شاب يقول : في فترة الشباب المبكر من العمر ارتكبت بعض المعاصي، وقد تبت إلى الله ولله الحمد والشكر، ولكن لا زال في نفسي شيء، وسمعت عن صلاة التوبة، أرجو أن تفيدوني نحو هذا جزاكم الله خيرا؟* 


*التوبة تجب ما قبلها وتمحوه والحمد لله، فلا ينبغي أن يبقى في قلبك شيء من ذلك، والواجب أن تحسن الظن بربك، وأن تعتقد أن الله تاب عليك إن كنت صادقا في توبتك : لأن الله يقول : وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ[1] فعلق الفلاح بالتوبة، فمن تاب فقد أفلح، وقال سبحانه: وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِمَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى[2]، وهو الصادق سبحانه وتعالى في خبره ووعده، وقال سبحانه: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ[3] و(عسى) من الله واجبة**.* 
*فعليك أن تحسن ظنك بربك، وأنه قبل توبتك، إذا كنت صادقا في توبتك نادما على ما عملت، مقلعا منه، عازما ألا تعود فيه، وإياك والوساوس، والله جل وعلا يقول في الحديث القدسي : ((أنا عند ظن عبدي بي)) فينبغي أن تظن بالله خيرا، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن ظنه بالله)) خرجه مسلم في صحيحه**.* 
*أما صلاة التوبة فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث الصديق رضي الله عنه أنه قال: ((ما من عبد يذنب ذنبا ثم يتطهر فيحسن الطهور ثم يصلي ركعتين ثم يتوب لله من ذنبه إلا تاب الله)) عليه وبالله التوفيق**.*


*[1]* *سورة النور الآية 31**.*
*[2]* *سورة طه الآية 82**.*
*[3]* *سورة التحريم الآية 8**.*

*مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع*
*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/67*



*كيف تصلى صلاة التوبة ؟ وكم ركعة هي ؟ وهل يمكن أن أصليها بعد صلاة العصر ؟*

*الحمد لله* 
*فإنّ من رحمة الله تعالى بهذه الأمة أن فتح لها باب التوبة ، فلا تنقطع حتى تبلغ الروح الحلقوم أو تطلع الشمس من مغربها** .*
*ومن رحمته تعالى بهذه الأمة كذلك أن شرع لهم عبادة من أفضل العبادات ، يتوسل بها العبد المذنب إلى ربه ، رجاء قبول توبته ، وهي "صلاة التوبة" وهذه بعض المسائل المتعلقة بهذه الصلاة** . 

**1- مشروعية صلاة التوبة* 
*أجمع أهل العلم على مشروعية صلاة التوبة ، روى أبو داود (1521) عن أبي بَكْرٍ الصديق رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يُذْنِبُ ذَنْبًا فَيُحْسِنُ الطُّهُورَ ، ثُمَّ يَقُومُ فَيُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ إِلَّا غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ : "وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ") . صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود** .*
*وروى أحمد (26998) عن أَبي الدَّرْدَاءِ رضي الله عنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ فَأَحْسَنَ وُضُوءَهُ ثُمَّ قَامَ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ أَوْ أَرْبَعًا (شك أحد الرواة) يُحْسِنُ فِيهِمَا الذِّكْرَ وَالْخُشُوعَ ، ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، غَفَرَ لَهُ ) قال محققو المسند : إسناده حسن . وذكره الألباني في "سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة" 3398**) .
**
2- سبب صلاة التوبة*
*سبب صلاة التوبة هو وقوع المسلمِ في معصية سواء كانت كبيرة أو صغيرة ، فيجب عليه أن يتوب منها فوراً ، ويندب له أن يصلي هاتين الركعتين، فيعمل عند توبته عملاً صالحاً من أجل القربات وأفضلها ، وهو هذه الصلاة ، فيتوسل بها إلى الله تعالى رجاء أن تقبل توبته ، وأن يغفر ذنبه** . 
**
3- وقـت صلاة التوبة*
*يستحب أداء هذه الصلاة عند عزم المسلم على التوبة من الذنب الذي اقترفه ، سواء كانت هذه التوبة بعد فعله للمعصية مباشرة ، أو متأخرة عنه ، فالواجب على المذنب المبادرة إلى التوبة ، لكن إن سوّف وأخّرها قبلت ، لأن التوبة تقبل ما لم يحدث أحد الموانع الآتية** :
**1- إذا بلغت الروح الحلقوم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقْبَلُ تَوْبَةَ الْعَبْدِ مَا لَمْ يُغَرْغِرْ ) حسنه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (3537**) . 
**2- إذا طلعت الشمس من مغربها ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( مَنْ تَابَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ ) رواه مسلم (2703**) .* 
*وهذه الصلاة تشرع في جميع الأوقات بما في ذلك أوقات النهي ( مثل : بعد صلاة العصر ) لأنها من الصلوات التي لها سبب ، فتشرع عند وجود سببها** .*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "ذوات الأسباب كلها تفوت إذا أخرت عن وقت النهي، مثل سجود التلاوة، وتحية المسجد، وصلاة الكسوف، ومثل الصلاة عقب الطهارة، كما في حديث بلال، وكذلك صلاة الاستخارة، إذا كان الذي يستخير له يفوت إذا أخرت الصلاة، وكذلك صلاة التوبة، فإذا أذنب فالتوبة واجبة على الفور، وهو مندوب إلى أن يصلي ركعتين، ثم يتوب، كما في حديث أبي بكر الصديق" انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (23/215**) .
**
4- صفة صلاة التوبة*
*صلاة التوبة ركعتان، كما في حديث أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه* *.* 
*ويشرع للتائب أن يصليها منفرداً ، لأنها من النوافل التي لا تشرع لها صلاة الجماعة ، ويندب له بعدها أن يستغفر الله تعالى ، لحديث أبي بكر رضي الله عنه** .*
*ولم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يستحب تخصيص هاتين الركعتين بقراءة معينة ، فيقرأ المصلي فيهما ما شاء** .*
*ويستحب للتائب مع هذه الصلاة أن يجتهد في عمل الصالحات ، لقول الله تعالى : ( وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِمَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى ) طـه/82** .*
*ومن أفضل الأعمال الصالحة التي يفعلها التائب : الصدقة ، فإن الصدقة من أعظم الأسباب التي تكفر الذنب ، قال الله تعالى: (إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ**) .*
*وثبت عن كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه قال لما تاب الله عليه: يا رسول الله إنّ من توبتي أن أنخلع من مالي صدقة إلى الله وإلى رسوله، قال رسول الله: ( أمسك عليك بعض مالك فهو خير لك )، قال: فإني أمسك سهمي الذي بخيبر . متفق عليه** .*
*
والخلاصة** : 
**1- ثبوت هذه الصلاة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**.
**2- أنها تشرع عند توبة المسلم من أي ذنب، سواء كان من الكبائر أم من الصغائر، وسواء كانت هذه التوبة بعد اقتراف المعصية مباشرة، أم بعد مضي زمن**.
**3- أن هذه الصلاة تؤدى في جميع الأوقات، بما في ذلك أوقات النهي**.
**4-أنه يستحب للتائب مع هذه الصلاة فعل بعض القربات، كالصدقة وغيرها** .*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين**.*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
*http://islamqa.info/ar/98030*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم إنا نسألك توبة نصوحا قبل الموت ، اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة .

----------

